# New Gycine Classics



## ebsaltzman (Nov 23, 2010)

What do you guys think of these new "Classic" models? I like them and have a very clean traditional look.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glycine describes the case and hand colour as "red", but it looks like rose gold to me. I have a strong aversion to the use of rose gold for a man's watch, so although I really like the "Classic" design, I'd never buy one. As for its movement, the "Cal. No GL 224 Swiss Automatic", I like the mystery of not knowing if it has an ETA or a Selitta inside without opening it.

What's interesting is that the quartz versions of this collection include stainless cases and numbered indicies. With very few exceptions, I don't buy quartz watches either, so I'd still be out of luck.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm guessing those are not solid gold if glycine is calling them "red" rather than "red gold".

how big?


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ all on the website ::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::



Uwe said:


> As for its movement, the "Cal. No GL 224 Swiss Automatic", I like the mystery of not knowing if it has an ETA or a Selitta inside without opening it.


No Mystery Uwe , the ETA (2824) has 25 jewels , the Sellita (SW200) has 26 jewels (http://www.sellita.ch/images/stories/documents/SW200-1_DOC_FULL.pdf)
Glycine specify this auto as a 25 jewel on ::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made ::: , ergo (also from the GL2*24* number ) I'd make an assumption it's an ETA2824


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

watchma said:


> No Mystery Uwe , the ETA (2824) has 25 jewels , the Sellita (SW200) has 26 jewels
> Glycine specify this auto as a 25 jewel on ::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made ::: , ergo (also from the GL2*24* number ) I'd make an assumption it's an ETA2824


Thanks, I'm aware of the differences between the two movements. However, are non-WIS going to realize this? How many who know the ETA brand name as being something desirable will be make the same assumption you did, or know off-hand how many jewels are in the movement?

The mystery I was referring to was based on what might be written on a case back of these new watches; my Airman - as an example - doesn't have the jewel count written on the case back, just that it's Swiss.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Ah right - Just saying there's no mystery in this case cos it's on the site


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

watchma said:


> Ah right - Just saying there's no mystery* in this case* cos it's on the site


Pun intended???


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

groan 

(No - *completely unintentional lol - I can see I'll have to step my intentional pun's up a gear ;-) )


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

For me the design is meh, they look like they could have been produced by any number of the entry level stables at Swatch Group.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Uwe W. said:


> View attachment 1112490
> 
> 
> Glycine describes the case and hand colour as "red", but it looks like rose gold to me. I have a strong aversion to the use of rose gold for a man's watch, so although I really like the "Classic" design, I'd never buy one.


Hi,
I'm curious about your aversion to rose gold in a man's watch. I've never owned a gold watch but always thought, in most cases, rose was more attractive than yellow.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a fan at all of gold plating so a no from me.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Dennis Smith said:


> I'm curious about your aversion to rose gold in a man's watch. I've never owned a gold watch but always thought, in most cases, rose was more attractive than yellow.


Speaking for myself - Gold (rose, yellow or white) yes, plated nooo


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi,
> I'm curious about your aversion to rose gold in a man's watch. I've never owned a gold watch but always thought, in most cases, rose was more attractive than yellow.


It's just a matter of personal taste. Pink, rose, red, and yellow gold all look a little too much like "bling" wear to me. Despite this I do have a number of '50s era gold-plated watches that were so common back then, but I rarely wear them. I find the design of the new Classics appealing, but the finish just isn't my thing; even with the SS versions, the "red" gold is still used for the dial.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

I prefer solid gold too but then I also prefer a sub-£4,000 price. If it was solid gold and cost £4,000, everyone would just buy a Longines instead and wonder why Glycine is making sold gold watches.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

publandlord said:


> I prefer solid gold too but then I also prefer a sub-£4,000 price. If it was solid gold and cost £4,000, everyone would just buy a Longines instead and wonder why Glycine is making sold gold watches.


Except at one time Glycine specialized in and were well-known for precious metal timepieces. I would love to see Glycine offer a dress watch in a precious metal, though not this one. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

That's true -but it was a very long time ago . I don't know if they were still making dress watches in the Airman era, but Airmans are what they've become known for.

Longines makes 18k Conquest Heritages for around £3k and Glycine is generally a little more expensive than Longines, so I think they would struggle to make it competitive.

Personally I like the use of rose gold dial hardware (Longines, Hamilton and Oris make good use of this mix) but I think the 40mm size is a bit "in between". The date window is bit far away from the edge of the dial. 37-38mm might be better.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, it was quite some time ago. I'm not sure I agree with Glycine being more expensive than Longines however. They are pretty comparable, but comparing like for like Longines tends to be slightly more expensive. For example, a brand new Combat Sub can be had for under $800, or the price of a used Hydroconquest. A Longines Admiral GMT can be found new for between $1900-2000. Many Airman models can be found cheaper, including the Base 22 (which I think is a fair comp) at under $1500.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Interesting - new/list prices of Glycine in some places (I looked at UK retailers, although only on internet as they have few dealers) are higher. Before buying my Airman 22 abroad I looked at a Longines Conquest GMT with the Valgranges movement. The Base 22 lists in the UK at £1,460 with taxes, and the Longines (which has a better movement and bracelet, but lower WR and no rotating bezel) is £1,000 with tax. So location is obviously important.

Still not sure about the "Classic" but I don't mind the steel automatic with rose gold dial parts, reminds me of this:


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Yikes! You can find the base 22 on eBay, chrono24, etc for $1500 or less all day long. 1460 GBP sounds like full blown retail. Who pays that?!  I'm also not sure there's technically a better movement in terms of accuracy, reliability and durability than ETAs 289x. It's an opinion shared by many watchmakers. I've included an article comparing the 2892 to Rolexs 3135 caliber and the valjoux 7750 (from which the valgranges evolved).
http://www.chronometrie.com/rolex3135/rolex3135.html


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I've never owned a dress watch, but that Hamilton day/date is a real winner.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm usually a Glycine fan, but these are generic Mid-century Modern, not remarkably different from a hundred other designs, including a bunch of Seikos. "Meh" pretty much sums it up. And the red gold doesn't help.

On the other hand, I really like the Hamilton that publandlord put up.


----------

